# Seven Lakes Drive circle



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

Heading east to the circle at US 6 you come across a sign warning bikes off the PIP. Are there any other thou-shall-not-pass roads? Continuing through the circle I was on a full-blown highway for a bit before turning at the exit for Bear Mountain. I had one of those "this must be legit" vs "what am I doing on a highway?" quandaries.

Thanks.


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

Mine road is closed to all but military traffic. If you want to head north through West Point you should bring a picture ID with you.


----------



## phin (Feb 13, 2005)

Well it was bound to happen yesterday on my way back from harriman I was stopped by park police on the road leading back to bear mtn. They had set up a check point of sorts stopping cars. I was stopped and was asked were i was just coming from. Well it was a little too obvious that I had just got off the Pkwy. I was told that bikes are not allowed on the Pkwy and that there was a fatality last year. Finally to tell all my "biker friends" to stay off the Pkwy....


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

So, I can assume the red line is "no go?" I asked a cyclist coming the opposite direction and he just said to follow the sign for Bear Mountain. Nice the police are keeping the road safe from errant bikes in addition to inebriated SUV drivers.


----------



## phin (Feb 13, 2005)

Thats correct, the red line would be a no go. The way to get into harriman legally would be via gate hill road. Too bad because seven lakes is a real nice road to access all that harriman has to offer.


----------



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

I ride on the grass next to the Parkway/connector, not in the roadway, when riding between Bear Mtn and Harriman parks. Is that verbotten as well? 




--------------------


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

Speaking of verbotten, does Perkins Drive allow bikes?


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Bikes are allowed on Perkins. And its crazy to me that there isn't any bike connection from Perkins to Seven Lakes.


----------

